
Five US tech giants spend combined $115bn on buying back stock - olivermarks
https://www.ft.com/content/2017ec30-e711-11e8-8a85-04b8afea6ea3
======
celticninja
So what happens if a company buys back all its own stock, does it then go
private, and if so who owns it? Surely the company cannot own itself.

